# Clausing 5900 belts source?



## eeler1 (May 25, 2018)

Just cleaning the machine up, 1969 version 5913.  It has a vibration that I can't quite pin down, but it most likely is in the variable pulley assembly lower unit.  So, looks like I'll be tearing it apart soon.  Figure I might as well change the 45+ year old belts while I have it apart.

I read somewhere on here of cheaper alternative belts to those sold by Clausing, but can't seem to locate that thread now.  Any suggestions on where  else to get the belts would be appreciated.


----------



## chips&more (May 25, 2018)

I have a 6900. Almost same lathe, almost. Mine also had some vibration. I loosened the belt tension and the vibration went away. My belts are probably original (from the 60’s?) and still look and work great. I did change all the motor drive bearings about a year ago. Still has the original vari-drive workings. Nice lathe, the clutch can be finicky though…Dave


----------



## wa5cab (May 26, 2018)

I will point out, as a Land Rover parts seller who was one of only three such in the US at the time (this was in the 1980's after the factory had pulled out of North America) once explained to me, that if everyone buys the easy to find and often needed parts from some cheap import seller and only came to the companies specializing in Land Rover parts when they needed a hard to find part that the (in those days Japanese) foreign companies couldn't make, the specialty companies wouldn't still be in business when you eventually needed that piston or ring gear or whatever.  We all have a vested interest in keeping Clausing in business.


----------



## eeler1 (May 26, 2018)

Don't worry, I'll be buying plenty from Clausing.  I have a Logan also, same kind of deal, I buy parts from them when my budget allows.  And make some parts myself if I can, hope you are ok with that.  If I can get a few items cheaper from other sources, then I can afford the OEM stuff once in a while too.


----------



## machPete99 (May 26, 2018)

The timing style belt should be a Gates 630H150 (double check dimensions...), not sure on the reeves drive section.


----------



## Chuck K (May 26, 2018)

www.vbeltsupply.com


----------



## eeler1 (May 28, 2018)

Thanks all, I'll be tearing into it over the next week, but will try loosening the belt first.


----------

